# [SOLVED] GE XL44 range sounds like a refrigerator



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

The control panel area of my GE range sounds like a refrigerator compressor. Anyone have any ideas what could cause that? Is it repairable? The burners, oven, digtal controls all work fine. I tried powering it down and back up again... no help.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: GE XL44 range sounds like a refrigerator*

I have posted more on this including pics over in a DIY forum linked here. Rather than post all the pics over again here perhaps you electronics guys can take a look over there and let me know what you think?

BTW, the range is a GE XL44 Model # JGBP3JWEV4WW


GE XL 44 Range Control Panel Making Noise - Appliances - DIY Chatroom - DIY Home Improvement Forum


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: GE XL44 range sounds like a refrigerator*

I've only ever had to replace the striker in my GE XL44 gas oven. The guys over at DIY should be able to help. There's another site with repair people on it, let me try and locate the URL.

Here's one I've used:
Appliantology.org Samurai Appliance Repair Forums (formerly appliance guru)


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: GE XL44 range sounds like a refrigerator*

Well, I received yet another lesson in plannned obsolescence. Reminded me of a laptop I had once upon a time whose video card died when it was 2 1/2 years old. That part, in appliance speak was NLA (no longer available) and you could maybe get it repaired by a third party for about 2/3 the cost of a new laptop. No way....

So it is with my oven. The ERC (electronic range control - more appliance speak) is a couple of connected circuit cards that run the clock, timer, oven and broiler gas valve, etc. This is failing and of course it is NLA as they say. So far alls it does is sit there and make noise but will probably fail outright at some point. So pay a third party ~$200 to repair a $400 16 year old stove? I don't think so.

I have a new stove coming next week and this one goes to wherever old stoves go. Still looks new... but what are you gonna do?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I had to replace my "ERC" on our Kenmore (Sears) electric range a couple of years ago, for about $450.00. It to is about 15-16 years old. To replace the range was going to be about $3,000 ! It is a down draft in island.

BG


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Ouch... but at least the part was availabe for you. I suspect that situations like mine happen when they have an unusually high failure rate for a part and didn't make enough spares for the supply to last as long as it should.

The new range I am getting has convection oven and oblong center burner. Should be a nice upgrade... but still hate to toss a basically good appliance.



Basementgeek said:


> I had to replace my "ERC" on our Kenmore (Sears) electric range a couple of years ago, for about $450.00. It to is about 15-16 years old. To replace the range was going to be about $3,000 ! It is a down draft in island.
> 
> BG


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Sears is really pretty good about getting older repair parts.

3 years ago my Craftsman riding mower gas tank sprung a leak and need to be replaced, by golly they sent me one. The mower was made in 1984 !

You probably could have found a new old stock one given enough time.

Donate the old stove.

BG


----------

